# We've Got a Poorly Daisy, Help Please :(



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

So, I don't think many of you have seen my last couple of threads, but Daisy May is poorly  
I'll list what's happened so far. 

Friday - spent an unusually long time playing in the garden (our garden isn't enclosed so we bought a really long leadso she could run around), I didn't notice but she must have eaten some grass. 

Saturday - she had a cough all day and didn't eat much. 

Sunday morning - threw up bright yellow bile and some grass. Then slept all day. Ate a small amount with a lot of persuasion. 

Monday - slept all morning, not acting her usual crazy self at work. We took her to the vets. The vet couldn't feel any blockage and said her temp was just the higher end of normal. Said it could be gastro-something and gave her a shot of antibiotic. Came home and she ate her tea (chicken and pasta - vet reccomended) fine, and played a little but not much. 

Tuesday - she slept pretty much non stop till 4pm. Didn't act as hyper as usual when the family got home. Refused to eat anything (chicken and pasta like yesterday, just ate a few peas) We went to the shops this evening and picked up some wet dog food (seeing if she'd prefer something soft) licked a little but hardly anything. The only thing she would eat was these weird little sausage treat things. We read to give a little maple syrup to keep her blood sugar up, so she's had a little of that too. 



She is drinking, and this morning, she passed her first stool since saturday so it seems she doesn't have a blockage. 

Is there anything else we could do to get her to eat? We are going to try a little scrambled egg in the morning - or is this not a good idea? 


Please help :'( She's everything.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm sorry she isn't feeling well. Eggs are usually easy to digest and most dogs love them. I would offer her whatever you think she will like TBH. What is she normally fed on? Have you tried her with her normal food recently? Are her poos normal?


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I'm sorry she isn't feeling well. Eggs are usually easy to digest and most dogs love them. I would offer her whatever you think she will like TBH. What is she normally fed on? Have you tried her with her normal food recently? Are her poos normal?


She usually eats Acana with a little chicken added. She's turning her nose up at the chicken, she isn't crazy on the Acana so I haven't offered that to her, thought it would be a bit much for her. 

She's only pooped twice since Saturday, both today, and they have both been normal. When we saw the vet, we mentioned she hadn't pooped for 2 1/2 days and when she examined her she said she all seemed fine and that she should go sometime soon. She did after a few hours.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I was thinking it may be easier on her system to just feed small amounts of what she is used to.
Does the vet want to see her again? Do you think she still feels poorly, or is she just playing you to get better treats? I'm not sure if her lethargy is due to illness or just not eating. Scrambled eggs may well tempt her.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

I'll try giving her some Acana in the morning, thanks  

The vet didn't ask us back. She seemed to think D just had a stomach bug so gave her some antibiotic. 

Sometimes it feels like she's playing us - she was laying like she was all weak earlier, there was a knock at the door so she flies out there barking her head off. But I look at that little face, and she just doesn't seem right. 

I'm hoping she'll actually eat the scrambled egg so we can see whether the weakness is from the lack of appetite, or whether there is something more bothering her.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Charlotte, I'm sorry Daisy isn't feeling well. I wish I could help--all i can say is you are both in my thoughts.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

lulu'smom said:


> Charlotte, I'm sorry Daisy isn't feeling well. I wish I could help--all i can say is you are both in my thoughts.


Thankyou very much Tina.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

You know your dog, if you think she isn't right then she probably isn't. Don't worry too much (easier said than done, I know!) but I would at least ring the vet if she isn't showing any improvement.
She may well be fasting herself until whatever it is passes out of her system, or the antibiotics may have made her feel worse. The not eating wouldn't worry me too much, (Harley has a sensitive tummy and often refuses his food if he is feeling a bit 'off') but the continued lethargy is not a good sign.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Daisy. Stella makes a very good point! Just like when we don't feel well, we don't want to eat. She may be giving her stomach a rest.

hope she feels better soon!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Aww poor Daisy! I hope she feels better soon. I agree with sticking to whatever her usual food is; sometimes just feeding too much variety (to an already upset or sensitive tummy) can irritate the stomach lining and upset the natural bacteria. When we can tell one of ours is having tummy issues (and believe me Kahlua has been known to have them sporadically for no reason, though she's been immensely better since moving =S) we usually let them skip one meal; still offering plenty of water and having karo syrup on hand if we have an especially tiny one, and often by the next meal they are back to normal. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't have any advice for you but I just wanted to let you know that my Chloe took 2 weeks to come back to normal after her recent GI issues. Sometimes these things really knock them around and they just need some time and a few extra pats and cuddles to get back to normal. Hope Daisy is on the mend sooner rather than later.


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

Hope your girl is doing ok. Whenever my dog's are feeling under the weather I do a full blood panel. It is always good to have a baseline and blood work can tell you so much about things that may not be immediately apparent.

Sending healing thoughts to your beautiful girl.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Thankyou everyone for all the kind words and your input. I will def make sure I don't try her on too many different things if her poor little tummy can't handle it. We will go back to the vets today or tomorrow if she doesn't perk up a bit after eating. 

It's a struggle to get her to eat, but when she does have something, she does seem a little brighter. 

I just wish she could tell me what hurts or what's bothering her. Or what she fancies to eat.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Awww sorry to hear Daisy is feeling under the weather. I hope she perks up soon.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

So sorry your baby is feeling bad.I hope she picks right up.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

So mum made D a doggy rice pudding (basically she cooked rice in a little milk) and D has eaten all the soft bits (still not much but it's something). She is still refusing to eat, I had to hold her and get her to lick it off my finger. 

She walked around a bit more this evening, but just now, she followed me up the stairs then mum said she was swaying at the top, as if she's too weak. 

I wish I could make her feel better  any advice anyone has, please let me know.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh no, was hoping for a happy update! Be careful with anything that has dairy, as most dogs are lactose intolerant and that could make it worse, too. Doesn't sound normal if even today she still has no appetite. If she's swaying/weak it wont hurt to wipe a finger of karo syrup on her gums just as a precaution. I'll be checking in to see how she's doing; sending healthy healing vibes your way!! <3


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh my sweet Daisy, I wish you good health, please feel better soon! Lots of healing wishes coming your way.

Are you guys still planning on going back to the vet's?


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

LostLakeLua said:


> Oh no, was hoping for a happy update! Be careful with anything that has dairy, as most dogs are lactose intolerant and that could make it worse, too. Doesn't sound normal if even today she still has no appetite. If she's swaying/weak it wont hurt to wipe a finger of karo syrup on her gums just as a precaution. I'll be checking in to see how she's doing; sending healthy healing vibes your way!! <3


I'm not sure if we get Karo syrup here, what is it? And is there a similar alternative? 



~LS~ said:


> Oh my sweet Daisy, I wish you good health, please feel better soon! Lots of healing wishes coming your way.
> 
> Are you guys still planning on going back to the vet's?


Thanks LS. We're seeing how she is later, I'd she doesn't seem better, then yes we will take her back :/ she hates it there


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

try some nutrical it helps with bring the appetite and from her becoming hypoglycemic.

Nutri-Cal for Dogs & Cats 120g (4.25oz): Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

princess_ella said:


> try some nutrical it helps with bring the appetite and from her becoming hypoglycemic.
> 
> Nutri-Cal for Dogs & Cats 120g (4.25oz): Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home



Thankyou for the link. 








We're off to the vets in 2 hours. We mentioned the swaying and they need to see her because she's weak. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

So the vets took blood earlier, and we just got the call to say she's anaemic, but they weren't able to draw enough blood to find out why. We'll be back there in 1 1/2 hours so they can get more blood and run more tests. 

They gave us some high energy food and she ate a little, so at least she's eaten a little bit today. 

My poor girly  

I'll update when we find out more. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

So sorry to hear that Charlotte. Please give daisy lots of hugs and kisses from us.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Charlotte, I'm sending a billion healthy thoughts & get well wishes to your girl.
BIG hugs to you.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hoping good results from the blood tests. Anemia is nothing to fool around with, especially if she is weak. Any black stools? How are her gums? Whitish? I'm sure the vets will find out why she is anemic. Good luck with her.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

The vet couldn't find a vein to get the blood, and D was getting stressed out, so got to take her back in tomorrow morning and she'll stay there while they keep trying. They will send off the tiny amount they got this morning to the lab, but it's unlikely they'll find anything with such a small amount.  




teetee said:


> So sorry to hear that Charlotte. Please give daisy lots of hugs and kisses from us.





~LS~ said:


> Charlotte, I'm sending a billion healthy thoughts & get well wishes to your girl.
> BIG hugs to you.


Thankyou girls, that means a lot. 



susan davis said:


> Hoping good results from the blood tests. Anemia is nothing to fool around with, especially if she is weak. Any black stools? How are her gums? Whitish? I'm sure the vets will find out why she is anemic. Good luck with her.


She's only passed about 3 stools since Saturday because she's not eating much. But they've not been black. 
Her gums and tongue are quite pale. 

Thankyou. 










Off to give her some more hills prescription diet emergency food now :/ I swore I'd never feed hills, but desperation


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh no, I was hoping she would have picked up by now. 
Did you try the scrambled egg? I give honey in cases like this, mostly because we have it in the cupboard! They seem to enjoy the taste too. If she doesn't, just rub it on her gums.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Oh no, I was hoping she would have picked up by now.
> Did you try the scrambled egg? I give honey in cases like this, mostly because we have it in the cupboard! They seem to enjoy the taste too. If she doesn't, just rub it on her gums.


Yeah we tried it. But she only had a little of the liquid and no lumpy bits. 

We've tried maple syrup, but it's not doing a great deal - I'm sure that'll work just like honey won't it? 





She's now eaten nearly half a can of the prescription food, and was interested in my dinner, so I gave her a tiny bit of plain chicken, which she actually ate. 

I hope this means we're going the right way now.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Please keep us up to date. I am keeping y'all in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

I hope you find out what's wrong with Daisy. (You probably are already doing this, but please make sure she drinks enough.)

Please get well soon.


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Aww poor wee Daisy, i hope the vet can fined out what is wrong with her. Big Hugs to you both.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Hoping little Daisy feels better soon. Keep us updated. I will be thinking of her...


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Huly said:


> Please keep us up to date. I am keeping y'all in my thoughts and prayers





felix93 said:


> I hope you find out what's wrong with Daisy. (You probably are already doing this, but please make sure she drinks enough.)
> 
> Please get well soon.





fayzoe said:


> Aww poor wee Daisy, i hope the vet can fined out what is wrong with her. Big Hugs to you both.





BlueJax said:


> Hoping little Daisy feels better soon. Keep us updated. I will be thinking of her...


Thankyou all. 



Daisy didn't need anaesthetic today to have the blood taken, they just used a numbing cream on her so they could get more blood (she was jerking away every time the vet got the needle into the vein). 

We just got a call to say they've been able to run some tests, and it seems her blood cells are regenerating, which is a good sign. She has a low platelet count though, which indicates a bleed apparently but we've had no signs of her bleeding (she goes on pee pads so we'd see if her urine had blood in it). 

I googled and saw the word cancer, which has worried me so much. I really should learn to not google things . 

They should phone us tomorrow to give us more test results, I hope they'll just find out what it is and start treating her. 

They said, since she seems a bit better in herself, that they could just see if she'll get better on her own, but we've said we want everything done to find out what it is. Thank goodness she's insured.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time to update Charlotte. I hope it's nothing to worry
about. Hope your baby feels better and is back to normal in no time. You are
such a good, caring mama, she's a lucky girl. Hugs.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Thankyou LS. 


Daisy was lethargic all night, so we phoned the vet and they asked us to take her back.

The blood count from yesterday is up. They did another test while we were there and it has stayed about the same since yesterday. 

They think she's bleeding internally, but theres no sign of it. 

She's at the vets still now, sedating her and having scans to see if they can see anything. 

I hope I get her back today


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

Get better soon, Daisy 

It is a worrying but hang in there. Hope your vet will get get sorted real soon. Keep us posted


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG.... poor lil Daisy.. please keep us informed..... and **HUGS** to you


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Ugh, poor Daisy.  I'm so sorry this is happening! I hope they find out what is wrong today.

Wishing for her to get well soon.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Thankyou for the well-wishes xx




Some good news at last. 

The vets phoned to say she'd been scanned. They couldn't find any internal bleeding, which is good. They are now thinking she could have a stomach ulcer, so we've got her on 2 medications to help that. 

They asked when we could pick her up, she was barking and I think they wanted her to go home!! 

She walked out of the kennels with the nurse and when she saw me she looked so happy <3

She's come home hungry and walking around a little. 

She's sleeping now against my leg. Bless <3 I hope she continues like this.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I hope she feels better soon! Hopefully the meds will work. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

So glad she is feeling better. I have been worrying about her! Get better Daisy May, sending you lots of love xxx


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

yea glad she was not internal bleeding and that she was hungry


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I am just seeing this thread now...how scary for you, poor little girl....I pray the meds work and she starts feeling better soon....


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi everyone, thanks again for all the kind words. 

So, today has mainly been a good day for Daisy. She was eating a little of her prescription dog food this morning, and seemed more interested in being out with me at work rather than sleeping in her play pen. 
When we got home, she seemed to be almost back to normal, she was playing with her toys (not as enthusiastically as usual, but much more than shes done lately). She then seemed hungry, so we offered her a doggy sausage thing and she scoffed it, so I let her have another. Then I got some chicken, which is her fave food but she's been refusing to eat lately, and she acted like she was starving.
I cooked her some chicken, pasta and peas, and she refused to eat everything but the peas. But she'd already eaten some so I wasn't too concerned. The rest of the evening passed uneventfully, she played a little then slept. 

Then came the scariest moment of my life. My brother got home from work, and when Daisy heard him, she ran to the door to see him like normal, which was nice to see. She dived up on the sofa and (like normal) she was giving him kisses. Then she stopped, stared into space, and when my brother moved away, she collapsed onto her side. I picked her up, and she was so floppy and not moving, I thought she was dead. I went into a panic, but luckily mum was there, and gently got her to wake up and lick some syrup off of her finger to raise her sugar levels again. 

We phoned the emergency vets, who said she'd just overdone it, and to make sure we keep her calm. She's next to me, sleeping now. 

That was so scary. Thinking my baby was dead...:'(

We're back to the vets at 11am tomorrow, it's likely they'll put her under and do more tests, such as more bloods, and some test on her stomach to see if there's an ulcer or something going on in there? 

It's good to know there's people out there hoping for her to get better, thankyou so much. xxx


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

The sudden collapsing is strange. Maybe a minor seizure??

I am so sorry you are going through all this. I hope Daisy is okay. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> The sudden collapsing is strange. Maybe a minor seizure??
> 
> I am so sorry you are going through all this. I hope Daisy is okay. Please keep us updated.


We don't think she's having seizures, it's more like fainting, because of the anaemia and because she used too much energy.

Thankyou very much, and yes I'll update tomorrow with any more news.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Charlotte~ said:


> We don't think she's having seizures, it's more like fainting, because of the anaemia and because she used too much energy.


Poor little girl


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Sounds like she just fainted, which can be from a multitude of things, hypoglycemia being one of them. You can buy oral glucose gel from basically any pharmacy that you can rub on her gums when she has a period of low blood sugar. Try to get her to eat a little food after she recovers to prevent a relapse. 

I am hoping the vet can provide you with better answers tomorrow. Have they checked her heart at all (ie: chest xray, ultrasound, ECG)? 

I will continue to send good thoughts to your little girl.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Glad to hear she is getting better. She probably just got too excited. I hope you have good news tomorrow. My thoughts are with you and Daisy.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Charlotte, I'm sorry you had such a scare. You are doing a great job looking
after your baby and providing all the care she needs. I'm keeping you both in my
thoughts. Give her a gentle cuddle from me please. Hugs.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Wonderful news that she doesn't have any internal bleeding. PHEW right?! Hopefully she continues to get better and better  hugs to you guys!


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

I hope she continue to get better. It's no fun when our little ones do not feel well.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Thankyou for all the support again girls. 


The vets took more bloods today, and apparently her blood count has gone up by 1%. Not a great deal, but it's something at least. 

They've sent off something (not sure what) to test her liver. Her liver levels were a bit high on her original blood test, so they're just checking everything I guess. 

She's started showing a little more interest in food lately, which is good to see. 





BlueJax said:


> Sounds like she just fainted, which can be from a multitude of things, hypoglycemia being one of them. You can buy oral glucose gel from basically any pharmacy that you can rub on her gums when she has a period of low blood sugar. Try to get her to eat a little food after she recovers to prevent a relapse.
> 
> I am hoping the vet can provide you with better answers tomorrow. Have they checked her heart at all (ie: chest xray, ultrasound, ECG)?
> 
> I will continue to send good thoughts to your little girl.


She fainted from the anaemia, the vets seem to think. 
Yep they scanned her of Saturday, they thought she was bleeding internally but the scans came up clear.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

It almost sounds like a liver shunt. I hope they can pinpoint the problem so you can start on the treatment. Hang in there!


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

A liver shunt? 
Not sure what that is, I'll google. Thanks Tracy.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Charlotte~ said:


> A liver shunt?
> Not sure what that is, I'll google. Thanks Tracy.



It's really common in yorkies. Becoming more prevalent in chi's as well. Can cause the symptoms you describe with the fainting and the not wanting to eat, nausea, etc.

There are ways to control it with medication and diet. Some need surgery. 

Portosystemic Shunts FAQ


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Is 1 1/2 a bit old for us to only just be seeing it now? It looks as if we should have seen it by 6 months? 

Hopefully we'll find out for sure tomorrow :/


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Daisy just ate quite alot of her prescription food!! It made me so happy, seeing her really hungry for the first time in nearly 2 weeks <3

Bless her. 

She's sleeping now with a nice full tummy <3


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

So glad she has finally got her appetite back, that is at least one less thing to worry about.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Charlotte, just want you to know you and Daisy are in my prayers. I am praying all goes well tomorrow at your vet visit, and that Daisy will very soon be on her way to recovery. (((hugs))) to your sweet little girl. <3


----------



## ChewyandMilo (Jul 18, 2012)

Hope all goes well tomorrow!


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Still not heard from the vets about yesterday's blood tests, but i just thought I'd let you all know that she's definately got her appetite back


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Good girl Daisy May!


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

So Daisy's progress today was so good and making me feel so much happier. 

Then the vets phoned *Big sighs* they say her blood count hasn't really changed much, and they still think that something must be killing/attacking her cells but they don't know what. She said that they want to check her liver more, and said that they'd phone a specialist to see what their opinion is. 

They phoned us back after talking to the specialist. They suggested taking her to Bristol (over an hour away) to the specialist for the day to run more tests, with a STARTING price of £2000!! Well not only can we not get there tomorrow (mum has her own business) and we think it's ridiculous going to that extent when they haven't even done something as simple as feces or urine testing. 

I mean, she could have lungworm or something for goodness sake. We did a spot on treatment last week, and since then her health seems to have improved so much, and her symptoms seem like lungworm, so we're pushing for them to rule out things like that before going to specialists. 

The vet was going to phone us and let us know if there was an appointment we could have tomorrow for more scans of her liver, but she didnt and they're closed now :/ 







EDIT - vet phoned while I was typing this. Taking her in tomorrow at 1pm to get the works done. Urine sample, feces sample, and scans of her liver and now better scans of her lungs to check there's nothing wrong there. Finally.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm so glad to hear Daisy is eating again and that the vet finally responded and is going to run all of those tests. Hopefully the vet will then determine what's wrong and she won't have to see a specialist.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi girls. Not much new to tell you. 

Sent off a wee and poo sample, hopefully we'll find out tomorrow but not sure. 

They couldn't find anything wrong with her organs that they scanned. 

The vets still insist she must be bleeding from somewhere, so they have told us to give her a completely meat free diet till Tuesday, then take in another feces sample so they can test it for digested blood (?)

So today it was pasta and cheese, she wasn't impressed, just ate the cheesiest bits. So I cooked up some mashed potato and she ate some of that. We're going to get some veg and (dog safe and meat free) baby food tomorrow to see what she'll eat. This'll be a long weekend xD 

Any advise on what to try and fill her up with would be appreciated  

X


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Rice (the flaked, quick cook pudding kind seems to be preferred) or porridge oats, with an egg or some cottage cheese maybe? Mine like cooked peas, carrots and potatoes. Can she have fish?


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Would it be alright to give porridge oats? I thought oaty things didn't digest too well? I guess it's only for a short period of time so it won't harm right? 

Yeah she likes eggs. She's only allowed half of one though or else she gets upset stomach. 

She loves peas, especially at the moment. Lately it's one of the only things she'll eat. 

I've read she can have spinach. So we thought about blending it in with mash. Supposed to be good to boost iron too. 

Nope, no fish. No treats. No rawhide. No chicken. My poor Daisy! Her favourite things!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Did you try cooked chicken breast with long cooked carrots (carrots should cook at least an hour).

Hope she gets better soon!


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Rocky said:


> Did you try cooked chicken breast with long cooked carrots (carrots should cook at least an hour).
> 
> Hope she gets better soon!


Thankyou  its a shame, but shes not allowed any meat at the moment. 
Thankyou though. 







________________



She's getting much better at the vets though. She would not let them touch her at the start of all this, and had to wear a muzzle (the smallest one is still too big! Bless). 
But today, apparently, she hardly wore the muzzle there today, and she's now letting the vets hold and stroke her! I was so impressed! 

Funny thing though, the vets have an 'isolation' cage for the particularly sick animals, but now it's written on Daisy's notes to let her have that cage! Because she apparently gets distressed. But probs because she's too noisy for the other animals. Bless! They all know her there now too - we say 'we're here for the Rottweiler, and they say 'ah Daisy May, we'll let the vet know you're here'!. That make us laugh, she's got a reputation there xD


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Oats are generally easier on the digestion than wheat, and she is doing ok with pasta so I'm betting she isn't hugely sensitive to grains.
Natures Menu do little patties of frozen veggies for dogs, 'Blended Nuggets' you could try those. They have peas, carrots, spinach. blueberries and apples in and you can get them from Pets At Home (in a yellow bag)


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

That's interesting, I didn't realise they did that in Pets At Home. I'll definately look into those, thanks Stella. 


Oh, and she likes my mums specially for her home made rice pudding xD my little fusspot.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I just hope she keeps eating for you, poor little girl.


----------

